# Our dog is vomitting & it smells like poop - strong enough to make me gag



## jsarson (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the site & hope that someone can help. We rescued a Brittany at the end of April and he's had some "fun" stomach issues. The first was vomitting and we took him to the vet. Afte-r spending $600+, having several x-rays, some barium pellets & a bland diet things seemed to straighten out. Lately however, he has been eating his poop. - gross! So we have tried Four Paws "Potty Mouth" which is supposed to make it smell so bad even the dog won't eat it. Unfortunately he has vomitted twice since we started this - each was pea soup runny and the most god awful smell of poop. Does anyone have any advice? Experience with "Potty Mouth" tablets?
Thanks


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What are you feeding? coprophagia can be a symptom of vitamin difficiency, parasites, possible digestive disorder, and sometimes dogs just like poop.


----------



## jsarson (Aug 26, 2011)

The food that we are feeding (name slips my mind right now) is something that we buy through our local feed & grain. I spent a fair amount of time discussing the different store brands & the higher quality. So I don't think it's vitamins. Digestive disorder could be a possibility as he had what might have been a blockage a few months ago but after a number of tests & a bland diet he's been fine. The only new thing is the "potty mouth" so maybe he's eating the even more foul smelling poop & vomiting it. He's happy & active so I'll stop it for a week & then try it again. Who knows? Thanks


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

A few of my dogs ate poop when they were kibble fed. Since raw feeding they no longer do, thank goodness. In the past I used potty mouth to no avail! Sounds to me like the "pea soup" stuff your dog vomited is poo she ate even though she is on the potty mouth.


----------

